# Binnengewässer in Nordnorwegen



## Brassenwürger (16. Juli 2012)

Moin....|wavey:

Nächsten Samstag geht es für mich hoch in den Norden Norwegens, auf eine gottverlassene Insel...
(Dintur, Nordnorwegen, oberer Teil, Objekt Nr. 19)

Nun gibt es auf dieser Insel auch einige Binnenseen, und ich frage mich, ob es sich lohnt, diese zu befischen...|kopfkrat

Gibt es sooo weit im Norden überhaupt noch fangbare Fische (Saiblinge, Forellen, Lachse) in den Seen oder kann ich mir den Aufstieg in´s Gebirge schenken?

Eigentlich wollen wir da den Heilbuttbeständen kräftig zu Leibe rücken und den Dorschbestand an den Rand der Ausrottung bringen, aber für den Fall des schlechten Wetters wären die Seen vielleicht eine Alternative....

...oder auch nicht?

Hat jemand Erfahrung in Sachen Süßwasserfischen weit über´m Polarkreis?

Schöne Grüße,
Carsten|wavey:


----------



## Norlyr (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Binnengewässer in Nordnorwegen*

Hallo Carsten!

Kann ich dir nur empfehlen, ich habe das schon oft gemacht. Grade dort oben hast du oft jungfräuliche Bestände an Forellen und Saiblingen. Je nach Gewässer sind diese allerdings auch kleinwüchsig, das tut dem Spass an der leichten Spinne oder später in der Pfanne aber keinen Abbruch.

Ich persönlich bin von dieser Art im norwegischen Gebirge zu angeln jedenfalls absolut begeistert!

Viel Spass!#6


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Binnengewässer in Nordnorwegen*

Dann werde ich das vielleicht mal versuchen, hört sich ja ganz gut an!

Morgen geht´s los.....:vik:


----------

